# First Timer Failed



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 9, 2014)

So my brother's 1st time breeder gave birth 10 days late to 9 still-born babies and started eating them. Gross, but yet such is life with rabbit breeding. I think it has traumatized a few of the younger siblings in the family to see baby bunny body parts all over the cage!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2014)

It happens. And it is common with first timers. Nobody likes it, but it does happen. Try again, hope your brother has better luck!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 11, 2014)

my rabbits never ate their first time kits, but they all usually die if its from a new doe. mine have always a bit over zealous in cleaning them or had them on the wire.
good luck with your next litter


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! Luckily, my 2 girls Bella and Dixie didn't eat their first-timers, they all survived. So maybe it has something to do with the owner. Hmmmmmmm, I think I might have to tease my bro a little on this one.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

We'll it can happen to any one. does your brother have any more rabbits other than a buck? or does he breed to your Does?


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

In all honesty, he prefers chickens over rabbits, so he has slowly eliminated his herd. He did have a total of 11 rabbits at one point in time, but is now down to 2 and will probably be selling Phantom soon. He is having a hard time deciding whether or not to keep his girl Midnight or not. I don't want her because I'm aiming for only Blues in my herd. He did have 25 chickens AND rabbits at the same time. But he sold his chickens and is investing into a new breed altogether. It's a lot of work for him to keep up with, along with schoolwork and doing woodwork in the workshop for our family business. So he only plans on raising chickens in the future once he gets out of the rabbit business.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, more power to him . so you only do blues?


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

I prefer Blues, but I'm also starting in The Rex breed. Sounds like you breed the smaller varieties? I think they are much cuter and easier to handle than my giant 15-18 pounders.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Nov 12, 2014)

Would you like to start a conversation on our profile pages rather than talk on 3 different threads?


----------

